# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  ZTE ZXHN H108NS και NAT

## ioaniskal

καλησπέρα σε όλους
χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας σχετικά με το άνοιγμα θύρας στο πιο πάνω router....


Συγκεκριμένα θέλω να ανοίξω τις θύρες 9013 και 80 για να παίξει το DVR με DDNS.
στο πεδίο του NAT έχω κάνει τα παρακάτω:
έχω δηλώσει όνομα εφαρμογής
πρωτόκολλο έχω επιλέξει και TCP και UDP
start port number και end port number έχω βάλει 9013
local ip address τη τοπική του dvr πχ 192.168.1.5
και τέλος start port number (local) και end port number (local) έχω βάλει ξανά 9013


το ίδιο έχω κάνει και για την 80


τι δεν έχω κάνει σωστά και δε παίζει;
(δεν έχω καταλάβει τη διαφορά στα port number τοπικά ή μη (local))

----------


## hurt30

έχεις οτενετ; Αν ναι δες εδώ: http://www.otenet.gr/hd/HTML/abuse_ports.htm

----------


## ioaniskal

ο πελάτης μου είναι παλιός χρήστης connx και με το παλιό του router δούλευε κανονικά το σύστημα dvr.
Όταν το παλιό router χάλασε πριν μερικές μέρες και το αντικατέστησα με αυτό το zte δεν μπορώ να κάνω port forward.
Έτσι όπως το ρύθμισα είναι σωστό;

----------


## nestoras

Παρακαλώ κάποιον moderator να αφαιρέσει αυτό το μύνημα.
Συγγνώμη.

----------


## nestoras

> καλησπέρα σε όλους
> χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας σχετικά με το άνοιγμα θύρας στο πιο πάνω router....
> 
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα θέλω να ανοίξω τις θύρες 9013 και 80 για να παίξει το DVR με DDNS.
> στο πεδίο του NAT έχω κάνει τα παρακάτω:
> έχω δηλώσει όνομα εφαρμογής
> πρωτόκολλο έχω επιλέξει και TCP και UDP
> start port number και end port number έχω βάλει 9013
> ...



"port number local" προφανώς εννοεί το "port" της συσκευής σου μέσα στο δίκτυο. Σε αρκετούς routers υπάρχει η δυνατότητα το εξωτερικό port (στη WAN θύρα) να είναι διαφορετικό από το port της συσκευής που έχεις στο δίκτυο.
Στη θέση σου θα έριχνα μια ματιά στους κανόνες του firewall γιατί μπορεί να είναι ενεργοποιημένο από default να μη δέχεται συνδέσεις από "έξω" προς τα "μέσα". Για να καταλάβεις αν φταίει το firewall, αρχικά απενεργοποιησέ το, κάνε επανεκκίνηση και δοκιμή αν μπορείς να συνδεθείς. Αν δουλέψει έτσι, τότε φτιάξε δύο κανόνες για το firewall για τα ports που έχεις ανοίξει και είσαι εντάξει.
Σε περίπτωση που δε δουλέψει ούτε έτσι, τότε μάλλον κάτι σου ξέφυγε στις ρυθμίσεις. Μπορείς όμως να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις το καταγραφικό σου ως "DMZ host" αν δεν έχεις κάποια άλλη συσκευή στο δίκτυο σου που θέλεις να βλέπεις από τον έξω κόσμο.
Το DMZ κάνει αυτόματα forward όλα τα ports στην προεπιλεγμένη συσκευή και συνήθως είναι πιο εύκολο στη ρύθμιση από το port forwarding.

Επίσης για καλού-κακού ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό που ανέφερε ο "hurt30":




> έχεις οτενετ; Αν ναι δες εδώ: http://www.otenet.gr/hd/HTML/abuse_ports.htm



Ο ΟΤΕ από προεπιλογή έχει κομμένα τα λεγόμενα "χαμηλά ports" (μέχρι το 1024) για εισερχόμενες συνδέσεις. Αν θέλεις να λειτουργεί με ενεργοποιημένη αυτή την ασφάλεια θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις port στο καταγραφικό σου, δηλαδή την 80 να την κάνεις για παράδειγμα 8080 και αντίστοιχα να πειράξεις και το port forward στο dsl router.

----------


## ioaniskal

τελικά ήταν το firewall του router

----------


## toni31

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα, έχει ένας φίλος το zte zxhn h108ns που του έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ και θέλει να πιάσει καλύτερο σήμα (σε ένα αποθηκάκι δίπλα από το σπίτι) από τις 2 γραμμές που έχει τώρα. Δεν το ξέρω το ρουτερακι καθόλου, η ρύθμιση Beacon Interval έχει σχέση με την εμβέλεια, να δώσω μεγαλύτερη τιμή?

----------


## aris k

Τοσο απλα http://www.you.gr/proionta/telephony...ink-tl-wa750re

----------


## laniel

καλησπερα παιδια, εμενα παλι με το zte H108NS  του οτε και με το dvr συμβαινει το εξης. εχω ανοιξει πορτες κανονικα το firewall ειναι απενεργοποιημενο εχω βαλει και τον ddns λογαριασμο μου και βλεπω τις καμερες μου απ εξω μια χαρα απο το τηλεφωνο και απο το pc. οταν ειμαι στο σπιτι και συνδεθω στο wifi μου τοτε δεν μπορω να δω τις καμερες απο το τηλ. σημειωση οτι εχω και ενα dtraytek 2700 και μπορω να βλεπω τις καμερες ειτε ειμαι στο σπιτι ειτε απ εξω. υπαρχει καμια αλλη ρυθμιση στο zte που πρεπει να κανω?

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## her

Όταν είσαι  σπίτι δεν θα πρέπει να βάλεις την IP που βάζεις και όταν είσαι εκτός σπιτιού.
  Όταν είσαι μέσα στο σπίτι πρέπει να βάλεις την εσωτερική IP π.χ 192.168.1.10

----------


## nestoras

Κάποια ρουτεράκια αναγνωρίζουν ότι είσαι μέσα στο δίκτυο και μόλις "χτυπήσεις" το εξωτερικό όνομα (dyndns) σε γυρίζουν αυτόματα στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο κι έτσι δε χρειάζεται να βάζεις την εσωτερική IP.

Το συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι δεν υποστηρίζει αυτή τη δυνατότητα οπότε θα πρέπει να καταχωρήσεις μία δεύτερη συσκευή στα προγράμματά σου με την εσωτερική IP.

----------


## laniel

> Όταν είσαι  σπίτι δεν θα πρέπει να βάλεις την IP που βάζεις και όταν είσαι εκτός σπιτιού.
>   Όταν είσαι μέσα στο σπίτι πρέπει να βάλεις την εσωτερική IP π.χ 192.168.1.10



καλημερα καταλαβα τι ενοεις αλλα με την εφαρμογη του τηλ που τα στοιχεια ddns ειναι μονιμα καταχωρημενα εκει με το draytek ρουτερ μπαινω κανονικα και απ εξω και απο το τοπικο μου δυκτιο δεν χρεαζεται ν αλλαξω κατι. στο zte μπαινει μονο απ εξω

----------


## laniel

> Κάποια ρουτεράκια αναγνωρίζουν ότι είσαι μέσα στο δίκτυο και μόλις "χτυπήσεις" το εξωτερικό όνομα (dyndns) σε γυρίζουν αυτόματα στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο κι έτσι δε χρειάζεται να βάζεις την εσωτερική IP.
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι δεν υποστηρίζει αυτή τη δυνατότητα οπότε θα πρέπει να καταχωρήσεις μία δεύτερη συσκευή στα προγράμματά σου με την εσωτερική IP.



καλημερα τι δευτερη συσκευη ενοεις αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου εξηγησεις!

----------

